# Cruze LT 2018 oem 16 inches alloy wheels touchup code?



## vinlander (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello, new here and hopeful to get some help from fellow Cruze owners...
We have Cruze LT Hatchback 2018 with the 16 inches OEM alloy wheels.
Unfortunately we accidentally scratched a little bit the rim of one of our wheel on a sidewalk while parking.
I wish I could find an AC Delco touch up pen like the one we have for our Nightfall Grey body color but our dealer told us they don't exist for wheel and referred us to a paint shop 3rd party guy. The guy is not selling pens he wants to do the job by matching the color...
I don't want that, its only a minor scratch and probably might happen again.
I always get those handy AC Delco pens for touch up, I can't believe none of them is matching the alloy wheel?
Anybody here has the information on which one would be close enough or should I go more with Duplicolor, I would like to be as close as possible.
So far with some research I could pin point some possibilities:

Sterling silver WA569F-W
Blade Silver Metallic (wheel) WA234M
Sparkle Silver Metallic (Wheel Color) Color Code: WA9967

If someone here has some more clues that would be greatly appreciated
Thank you
edit: sorry I realized I shall have posted it maybe in a more specific sub forum like the Gen 2 appearance, body detailing , if a mod wants to move it
thank you


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome, you can post just about anywhere, nobody knows what's going on. If you just joined hours ago you'll be fine. You don't need to stick with AC Delco products for touch up applications. I'd ask you where you are from but I'm not going to ask everybody that, just another reason how the CRUZETALK experience has been cheapened


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

vinlander said:


> Hello, new here and hopeful to get some help from fellow Cruze owners...
> We have Cruze LT Hatchback 2018 with the 16 inches OEM alloy wheels.
> Unfortunately we accidentally scratched a little bit the rim of one of our wheel on a sidewalk while parking.
> I wish I could find an AC Delco touch up pen like the one we have for our Nightfall Grey body color but our dealer told us they don't exist for wheel and referred us to a paint shop 3rd party guy. The guy is not selling pens he wants to do the job by matching the color...
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Contrary to what Eddy says -moved...


----------

